# What the @#%$ are these on my corals?



## TankCla

Those were attached to my zoas. Do you know what are they?
Very difficult to remove, but not in freshwater 

Picture 01
Picture 02
Picture 03
Picture 04
Picture 05
Picture 06


----------



## violet

it looks like a sponges, but not sure.


----------



## sig

could be SHIELD LIMPETS look here
http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

I don't know man! Doesn't look like that snail, but they have something like a shell. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla

Nothing guys? The seniors?


----------



## sig

register and ask on Reef Central

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

Someone said we have more SW here than anywhere else.

PS: I am registered.


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> Someone said we have more SW here than anywhere else.
> 
> PS: I am registered.


Yes, I did. but I did not say, that we have no clue what we are talking about 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

sig said:


> ...we have no clue what we are talking about...


Hmm! I got it!


----------



## Redddogg69

Congrats, you just ripped the gonads off all the male zoa's.


----------



## TankCla

Redddogg69 said:


> Congrats, you just ripped the gonads off all the male zoa's.


Do you think so? They were attached to the rock too.

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Redddogg69

Break one of the black things open, if it's filled with white stuff then you just performed a zoo neuterectomy.


----------



## cablemike

I've had tons of zoos and never seen anything like those. They almost look like egg sacs. I would have ripped em out too.


----------



## TankCla

Redddogg69 said:


> Break one of the black things open, if it's filled with white stuff then you just performed a zoo neuterectomy.


Actually they were solid, like flesh, and released a brown liquid in water.


----------

